# Turtle Doves



## Gilmour_13 (Dec 22, 2006)

Do you ever have turtle doves in America? Their the only ones we have here in malta (europe)


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Yep, we have doves here. Some places we have so many that we don't know what to do with them, and some places there aren't hardly any.

Here is Kansas, it kinda depends on the weather. Most of the doves here just come through when they are migrating south for the winter. If it is hot, they will stay around for a while. If it is cool, they kinda pass through without staying too long.

They sure are fun to hunt while they are here though!!!! 8)

Happy Hunting!!!
Pheasantfanatic


----------

